# Peas for Malawi Cichlids



## zoz (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi

I heard that giving Malawian cichlids frozen peas (after defrosting) is a treat for them.

I have given them peas twice now and both times i have ended up with 2 dead fish.

Are the peas good for them?

It always seems to be the same species that are affected by the peas that end up dying, all the other fish seem fine.

The one fish had a distinct line in its stomach that i could see that was not normally there before it died, almost looked like the stomach unattached itself from the rest of the fish internals.

thanks

ZoZ


----------



## torin32 (May 24, 2010)

I know some people do but I would not. Feed them spirulina flakes for there veggies especially if you had two deaths. I am not saying this is why they died but put 2 and 2 together try something else and watch them.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

I use to use vegetables as a treat & had some deaths too. I'm not saying it came from the vegetables either but I thought about it and decided they didn't get vegetables in Lake Malawi so I stopped feeding it them. Now I just stick with NLS food. It's really all they need. I know they don't get it in Malawi either :lol: but it is a complete diet for them & my fish do great on it alone.


----------



## mbuna77 (Aug 25, 2010)

I hear many people say they feed fish veggies as treats with no problem. Also, I have heard many stories like you guys have spoke of with death involved. I personally stick to the flakes.


----------



## SeanPrice (Sep 10, 2010)

I had some tiny shreddings left over from carving a pumpkin, threw some in my fry tank and they went nuts eating it up.. 3 days later they are all fine.

I also threw some in my display with 3 Peacocks and 4 Petricolas and it was gone within a hour or so.


----------



## fox (Jun 11, 2009)

Funny that, we have been giving our african and community tanks peas for many years and never have had a fatality.

We boil them first and then pop them out of the shell before feeding. It helps clean them out but at the same time really makes a mess of the tank.

Good idea if you are planning to feed peas is to do it the day before tank maintenance.


----------

